# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال درمورد گرفتن پرونده قبل اعلام نتایج

## tiina

سلام دوستان...خداقوت.. خسته کنکور نباشید

یه سوال !!میشه قبل اعلام نتایج پروندمو از مدرسه بگیرم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

سلام
آره هر وقتی میشه اما چرا میگیری؟ البته اگ اذیت کن نباشن گاها مدیر معاونا واس ثبت قبولی کنکور نمیدن 
من حتی یکسال دیرتر رفتم گرفتم تا یه وقت گم نکنم

----------

